# Salida amplificador Philips 6410



## sanglaspvl (Jul 13, 2019)

Hola.
Necesito ayuda de los expertos o de alguien que tenga el mismo problema. Tengo un amplificador el6410 y la salida para altavoz solo viene indicado en voltios 10-25-35-50_70_100. Donde *[Vocablo innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]* conecto los altavoces de 8 ohm que dispongo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## josee (Jul 13, 2019)

Hola, te dejo un pdf de ese aparato pero ya te digo que no se entiende nada, solo entiendo que es valvular y poco más.... espero te sirva,
saludos.


----------



## sanglaspvl (Jul 13, 2019)

Gracias por el manual. Ahí viene lo mismo las salidas para líneas de voltios. Pero no especifica la conexión de altavoces de 8 ohmios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

Es de 35 Watts , así que Potencia es V cuadrado sobre R  , entonces  

*V = Raíz cuadrada de P x R*  = raíz cuadrada de 35 x 8 = 16,7 Volts

Así que lo pones en 10 Volts y le das paliza o lo pones en 25 Volts y lo cuidas 

Si pones los bafles en serie (16 Ohms) 23,7 Volts , va perfecto en 25 Volts.

En paralelo (4 Ohms ) 11,8 Volts , quedaría para 10 Volts.


----------



## sanglaspvl (Jul 14, 2019)

Muchas gracias dosmetros perfecta explicación me quedo con las fórmulas para posibles aplicaciones.


----------

